# MAC TrustedBSD in jail. Imposing premissions on directory.



## bryn1u (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey,

I use  Mandatory Access Control  (BSD extended) and *I* want to block all folders to view by users. But filesys in ugidfw can do that only with mounted points. 

Example:


```
root@ks3360102:~ # ugidfw add subject gid users object gid wheel filesys /usr/jails/Oksymoron/etc type d mode x
6 subject gid users object gid wheel filesys /usr/jails/Oksymoron type d mode x
root@ks3360102:~ #
```

Do you see diff_e_rences b_e_twen /usr/jails/Oksymoron/etc made by me and  /usr/jails/Oksymoron/ that the system did? That's why I'm asking, is there any way to create or mount a partition under jail and impose p_er_missions with ugidfw*?* Another question: does MAC have _the_ possibility to impose p_er_mission_s_ directly on directories*?*

P.S I don't use ZFS.


----------

